# Peace



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

removed

MAD


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

c ya..........but why do you have to leave?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

So why are you leaving?!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

i dont think we'll get an answer if he said that was his last post.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

If its the reason I know of, I think its pathetic.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....if you want, i'll let you use my logon name, and you can post whatever you want, since i won't be using it after these last 2-3 weeks....other than that, peace out my brother


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ....if you want, i'll let you use my logon name, and you can post whatever you want, since i won't be using it after these last 2-3 weeks....other than that, peace out my brother


 ur leaving too spikey?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Spikey is going into boot camp!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Spikey is going into boot camp!!


 really?......DON'T GET OF TOPIC.....I JUST GOT IN TROUBLE BY XENON FOR SPAMMING


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...no







....im goin to MCT...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ...no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Marine Conduct Training? What is MCT?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

It is a shame to lose you Mad, Personally I hope that you can get around whatever differances you have with whichever members you are talking about and start posting again.

This place will never be the same without you









as for USMC*sPiKeY*, you also will be missed, but I expect we will see you again in the future









oh, and I couldn't let this go:
"really?......DON'T GET OF TOPIC.....I JUST GOT IN TROUBLE BY XENON FOR SPAMMING " - piranha 13

how is this on-topic?
the topic has nothing to do with your post whoring, it is about Mad piranhas!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ok, time to clear up some confusion because I have gotten many PM's about this:

*USMC* - Sad to see you go bro. We need to get together for a beer before you go since we live so close together.

*Piranha 13* - Post what you please but anybody with any experience in boards will tell you 350 posts in 3 days is a bit much and is borderline spamming....I appreciate your enthusiasm and participation.

*MAD Piranhas* - MAD is not posting here by his own choice and has nothing to do with any decision me or the staff here made. I actually pleaded with MAD to stay and post because I think he brings a lot to the board and I was looking foward to seeing his piranhas kill a cow







. The disagreements arose over the "What do you do when your bored*" thread in which it eventually boiled down into a rant about masturbation. The lounge is a place to shoot the sh|t and get to know your fellow members outside of the piranha discussion. I encourage free speech at all times yet there is always a measure of what is appropriate and what is not. Making a decision about the appropriatness of a post or topic is what the moderating team (Me and Hydroshutter) are here to do (and EXPECTED to do)

Because of this, last night, Hydroshutter decided to close the thread. I stand by his actions of wouldve done it myself if I had the opportunity. (he beat me to it).

Lastly, I encourage everyone to express themselves freely, but please keep it within the bounds of good taste.

-Xenon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Any questions/comments from anyone?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Any questions/comments from anyone?


 yeah, how could the fact that MAD piranhas posted one of the funnyest comments ever on this board, end up with him leaving?

to me this seem like an over the top reaction, But I don't know what was said to him, but I would have thought that most of the members thought it was funny, and even if some did have a problem with it - SO WHAT!

I just don't get it!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i didnt have a problem with his comment. and i want him to stay hes a nice guy and were all going to miss him here....


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

I guess that's his perogative. I just don't understand why people have to broadcast when they leave, but don't worry I'm sure he'll be back; most people return eventually.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Xenon said:


> *Piranha 13* - Post what you please but anybody with any experience in boards will tell you 350 posts in 3 days is a bit much and is borderline spamming....I appreciate your enthusiasm and participation.


 I actually don't have 350 posts in 3 days. If you remember I couln't log in because of the Ikonboard to Invision Board switch so I registered a new account as piranha 13 instead of he old piranha13 without the space so I PM'ed you to see if you could reset my post count. I actually joined on Jan. 23, 2003.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Lol, that's not much better. I think a custom title is in order? I actually haven't seen this level of post whorage in a long time, you've got it down to a science.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

haha


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Any questions/comments from anyone?
> ...


Innes, when you refer to an over-the-top reaction, are you pointing that towards me or MAD piranhas?

The plain fact of the matter is, is that the staff here at pfury have the right and obligation to deem what is acceptable to post and what is not. These requirements are different for each forum (Lounge vs. Piranha Discussion vs. Pirana Science)

There are 2 main rules here outside of the individual forum rules:

_Dont trash this board or others. Treat members with respect. _

When multiple members feel uncomfortable hearing you guys yap on about jerking you sh*t, it isnt showing much respect to your fellow members. I personally did not want to read through a thread on this board where I have the privledge to aquire the knowledge of the frequency, rate, quality, and speed of the members wanking habits. There are porn/adult sites for that.

MAD's original comment was funny to begin with but quickly plunged the thread into a rant on masturbation.... when this had nothing to do with the original topic intent and frankly I feel it was innapropriate. The thing is, it wasnt "his" post that got moderated....it was the ENTIRE thread.

I do believe it is an over the top reaction of MAD Piranha to quit the board simply because a post of his got a thread moderated. Any experienced boarder should come to expect some moderation. But like Neo said, its his perogative.... I already went above and beyond the call of duty and talked with him at length last night trying to explain the reasons for the moderation.



> Lol, that's not much better. I think a custom title is in order? I actually haven't seen this level of post whorage in a long time, you've got it down to a science.


Piranha13 is truly redefining the word..... I guess we were a little quick with him because he did have his account reset and his post count reinstated, so it looks like he is posting more per day than he truly is. Sorry for the misunderstanding Piranha13


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 the over the top reaction - It fathers me why anyone would get so angry about having a post moderated, especially considering the content that they would cause such a fuss.
and to my knowledge the worst posts in the thread were not by MAD piranhas.

In this situation would have done the same as P-Fury if it was my site.
I also think that quitting a board for such a stupid, minor thing is stupid.
But we will be losing a valued member, unless MAD piranhas has a change of heart


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

so MAD, does this mean you're not completely leaving us?? if so, welcome back...you were missed, and will be if you ease up your replies...although they are interesting. smile doo, we hold no grudges against you...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> My choices as to why I did not wanna post anymore were not stupid, something is not stupid just because you do not understand it. I have now cooled off, but am still a little tickled. I am sorry if I sent that thread into a unexceptible position, but I was not aware of what was going to happen. I do respect other people, and was not trying to ebaress, upset, or be rude to anyone, male or female, young or old. I do beleave in being able to say what is on my mind, nomatter what it is. I was not aware that things like that would cause a problem. My last post was deleted on that tread, as have been some other posts I have made. In anyway, shape or form was I trying to disrespect any board member, I as other do was just postin my opion. I was not upset because of the post deletion or closing, but the way in which it was handled. Which me and Xenon spoke about yesterday. There has been ?'s of me still being an active member of this forum and using my current account. I will still be an active member of this forum, and will still be using my account, I am not ashamed of my actions. But I do wish to apolize to anyone whome I may have upset during this matter, including xenon, that knows me better then everyone on this board. I am sorry about the way I handled this incesdent. It was childish of my to have acted the way I did, to fully understand you would have to know my opnions and the way I view things. Thankyou for all of your posts, replys and support from certain members.
> Much respect.
> MAD Piranhas


 MAD piranhas





































Much respect









It takes alot to sort out problems when they have become out of control like they did here.

Welcome back!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

welcome back and happy bday


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

MAD, all I meant was that while we all thought you were leaving, we missed you. If you dont do as many replies as the past, then we will miss you. Your replies were always interesting to read. Your comments brought life to some of the threads.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Much respect.










....much props to you for straigtening everything out







....i miss you man, can i have a hug?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

..fine







....i was just gonna show some brotherly love


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> ..fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it's alright spikey u can give me a hug....or juda your fasher....anything to make you happy


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> it's alright spikey u can give me a hug....or juda your fasher....anything to make you happy


 ....no i won't give you a hug, you "work" too hard in the shower, you could be all bubbly with your "bubbles














....and as for my fasher...i won't give him a hug until he pays for my child support....him and his mister booboo!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > it's alright spikey u can give me a hug....or juda your fasher....anything to make you happy
> ...


Hey...is not my fault that one minute i'm having fun minding my own buissness and the next minute i'm frezzing my nads off in 10 degree water. And I'm not all bubbly....I dont use soap to make things slide a little better.

What about your masha...will she give you a hug?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> ....I dont use soap to make things slide a little better.


 ....







....just something else huh?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> I guess that's his perogative. I just don't understand why people have to broadcast when they leave, but don't worry I'm sure he'll be back; most people return eventually.


 people do this to let the people they are "friends" with know they will not be found there any more, dont be a flame about it


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....i thought he was angry and wanted to leave so he left a post saying "peace out fools!"







...but now that he's back, i guess he'll be saying "s'up homies"


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Neoplasia said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that's his perogative. I just don't understand why people have to broadcast when they leave, but don't worry I'm sure he'll be back; most people return eventually.
> ...


 Wow atleast one person was mature enuf to realize problems could get worked out. Just let it go man!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> Neoplasia said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that's his perogative. I just don't understand why people have to broadcast when they leave, but don't worry I'm sure he'll be back; most people return eventually.
> ...


 Uh I wasn't flaming. Well at least he didn't start a poll.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Uh I wasn't flaming.
























...no comment


----------

